# Wrong broth!



## maraki1818

Hi!

I accidentally used beef broth instead of chicken in a chicken soup... is it going to taste really weird?

Freaking out a little!


----------



## Aunt Bea

I don't think it will make much difference!


----------



## maraki1818

Thank you!

I really hope not! 





Aunt Bea said:


> I don't think it will make much difference!


----------



## maraki1818

Love the picture by the way haha 

Thanks for lightening the mood lol I was stressing.



maraki1818 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> I really hope not!


----------



## menumaker

It will be fine. A slightly stronger flavor perhaps but I'm sure it will still be delicious. You could always quickly cook a few diced vegetables of your choice ( or what you have hanging around,) and a bit of fried onion and HEY PRESTO! wholesome vegetable soup. No apologies or excuses needed.


----------



## menumaker

I mean wholesome  chicken and vegetable soup naturally !


----------



## Mad Cook

maraki1818 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I accidentally used beef broth instead of chicken in a chicken soup... is it going to taste really weird?
> 
> Freaking out a little!


Not nearly as weird as when I did the same thing with fish stock in chicken soup!. After that I learned to label things I put in the freezer!

Seriously, I wouldn't worry. The other ingredients will compensate for the beef stock and mellow the flavour. Just serve it up and say nothing and they won't know.


----------



## maraki1818

It tasted great! Yay!

Thanks for the encouragement and suggestions everyone!


----------



## Dawgluver

So glad it worked out for you!


----------



## CarolPa

I think a lot of new recipes came about by people using the wrong ingredient and having it turn out great!


----------



## Andy M.

maraki1818 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I accidentally used beef broth instead of chicken in a chicken soup... is it going to taste really weird?
> 
> Freaking out a little!



Not weird at all unless you continue to call it chicken soup.  Maybe you should call it beef and chicken soup and have an answer ready when someone asks, "Where's the beef?"


----------



## Addie

If you combine equal amounts of beef and chicken broth, you will have a mock veal broth. It is a little stronger then chicken, but not as overtaking as beef. I have done this many times. 

Veal bones are very hard to find. So this is a second choice. And should you in error use the wrong broth, as our first poster did, you can correct it very easily to a pleasant tasting broth.


----------

